# Stall walker?



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

Is it abnormal to have a horse who is a stall walker? I have him turned out during the day and stall him at night. By the time I turn him out in the morning, I can visibly see the circle my horse has continuesly walked during the night. Is this odd behavior or is it just his way of relieving boredom?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a horse who does the same. I am soon moving him to my trainer's barn where he will get 5 hours of pasture time. Is your barn got lots of things going on? Sometimes when a horses gets over stimulated it can make a horse do that. If you have the option to have a small run so he can still going and not just be in the stall, my 5 year old spent 4 1/2 years in a pasture with other horses....so he gets nervous in a stall. He is getting better but still does it time to time.


----------



## BarrelWannabe (Feb 8, 2011)

My barn is quite sedate. Not much going on day or night. He is turned out about 8 hours or so. I only recently moved him to the barn that I'm at. Before he was is a run with a small lean-to. It might be that he's just getting used to being in the stall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

*Steps up on soap box*

How about turning him out to pasture full time? The benefits usually outweigh the risks.

* Stall walkers are mentally and physically stressed.
* Added stress on the feet and joints.
*Bedding can suck the moisture out of their feet and/or generally stall walkers are stall pigs so thrush, white line... 
*Probable weight loss.. possible ulcers..
*More prone to respiratory illnesses
*Other behavior problems may develop that can transfer to your riding.

Pasture boarding is less work, less money and over all healthier for the horse.

*Stepping off the soap box*

With that said, I have stalls. I'm not completely against it but try to minimize stall time as much as possible.


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah, my horse is soon getting moved where ther is way bigger stalls, and he's out at pasture all day, he gets easily over stimulated when in a stall all day! Poor guy!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that you should probably look into full outdoor board. Stall walking is a sign of stress and really isn't good for the horse physically or emotionally. Stall walking is in the same list as weaving, cribbing, chewing, windsucking, pawing and pretty much any other vice that horses resort to when they are contained/restrained for any length of time.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Agreed...Look into full pasture board!! If you have reallyyyy bad winters, feed him in a slow feeder hay net, a hay net with small enough holes they cant get their hooves stuck in, and you can hang it down at natural level (not on the ground,  but like a foot off it) and it will also slow down hay consumption (and make sure there is enough to last all night still)


----------

